# need to replace keyboard controller chip



## gogagogi (Oct 27, 2008)

hi there
I have got compaq presario v4000. my keyboard is not working. I replaced the keyboard but still same problem. keyboard connector is fine. I found out that it could be the keyboard controller chip on the motherboard but I could not locate it on motherboard. it could be IC MAX1999 OR MAX1907.
CAN SOMEONE CONFIRM THAT PLZ?
REGARDS


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

Those two ic's are power controller ic's the keyboard control is built into the io chipset on the motherboard it would mean replacing the io chip i do not believe you could replace that your self you would need special equipment to do so, your best bet would be to replace the motherboard,you can most likely find one on ebay.


----------



## gogagogi (Oct 27, 2008)

hi 
thanks for the information about those ic's. but why both ic's are on the same motherboard if they both are power controller ic's. I mean why they need two ic's for one job?
and where can I find the input put chip which controls keyboard? plz help


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

This is the link to the chipset that is used on your laptop motherboard.
http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/embedded/915gme.htm
There are companies that can replace the io chip but it could be quite exspensive,it might be cheaper to just replace the motherboard.


----------

